# Promotion of mmsbls to Moderator



## Krummhorn

You knew it was coming ...  ... and now it's official :clap:

Please welcome mmsbls to the staff of Talk Classical. 

Marshall has been instated as a Moderator on this site. Congratulations, Marshall :tiphat:


----------



## Ravndal

Congrats!


----------



## Ukko

Always figured you for a man of courage, Marshall; Now I can call you Marshall Marshall!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*More good news!*

Happy to have someone as thoughtful and knowledgeable as Marshall to join us as a fellow Team Member!

Gratitude all around!


----------



## TresPicos

Excellent choice!


----------



## sospiro

Congratulations Marshall!


----------



## Guest

Congratulations!:tiphat:


----------



## mmsbls

Thanks everyone. I look forward to serving TC.


----------



## Vesteralen

For a minute, I thought you said "I look forward to saving TC."  

Well, why not?, I say.


----------



## sospiro

mmsbls said:


> Thanks everyone. I look forward to serving TC.


White no sugar


----------

